
Munich Gunman Got Weapon from the Darknet [German] - p01926
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/eil-amokschuetze-von-muenchen-besorgte-sich-waffe-im-darknet-1.3092518
======
CarolineW
Dropped into Google translate, so it's _not_ a good translation, but the first
paragraph is as follows:

    
    
        When Glock 17 caliber nine millimeters, with
        which the student David S. on Friday evening
        in Munich nine people and shot himself, is a
        reactivated ("reaptierte") theater weapon.
        The learned the Süddeutsche Zeitung from
        investigators circles. The proof marks comes
        from 2014. Then the gun was not sharp, but it
        was made ready for use again in the episode.
        The weapon carries a certification mark from
        Slovakia. The gun had the perpetrator is
        purchasing on darknet.
    

And the second paragraph:

    
    
        The darknet is a kind of secret Web, a
        parallel world to the power of Facebook,
        Amazon and the news sites that know most
        Internet users. The pages in the darknet
        can be called up only if you use the right
        software and know exactly where to look.
        Often criminals use the darknet, about to
        act there with weapons, drugs or child
        pornography.

